# reversible dough sheeter



## tim brock (Nov 15, 2007)

I am shopping around for a new/used reversible dough sheeter. My space is very tight but I think I can dedicate around 9'X3' to this unit but also want one with a capacity for at least 24" doughs. If it folds up nicely all the better. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good one? ease of use/ease of serviceability/low cost/reliability are my main concerns.
Thanks everyone.
tim


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A couple come to mind, the first is a Rondo table-top (Rondo Doge). I just bought this model a little over a year ago, and love it. Folded, it takes up maybe 36" x 32", unfolded, there's about a sheet-pan of belt length on each side of the rollers. Last year I paid a little over $6,000. CDN for it

The second is a Fritsch mini-rollfix. Similiar in size to the Rondo, a little different scraper system, but also a very good machine.

Then there's the the Tiawanese stuff. Not that much cheaper in price than the European stuff. Never worked with one yet, so I can't comment on them.

In any case get a machine with a 3 phase motor. The Rondo runs on single phase, but is actually a 3 phase with a built in phase converter.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I have used rondo for years great tool ,one thing you really have to look at next to the electric would be .ease of cleaning .rondo is verry easy to take apart and clean ,if you are going from say croussant to rolled fondant a big pluss is the ease of cleaning 
I have a italian unit at school and it sucks cleaning is dangrous the guards dont lock in an upright position the belt tables are really heavy and dont lock either so cleaning is really hard to do with one person .
so my vote is rondo all the way .


----------



## stephsugar (Mar 29, 2010)

I am deciding between two sheeters, both about 6k. I know Rondo; however I have heard about troubles with single phase converters and don't want to have to do a return.

#1 Rondo stm 513 table top sheeter
Plus: is very well known brand that I can totally trust
Minus: is 3 phase with a single phase converter so we'd have to do a bit of electrical work to get it wired in

#2 Sottoriva SFO/1 table top sheeter
Pls: is single phase, 110 volts so I can just plug it in and it only takes 5 amps
Minus: is unknown brand


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The Rondo comes with a built-in factory converter, contact Rondo--think the U.S. Rondo is based in N.Y.


----------



## stephsugar (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess my main question is philosophical...do you go with the brand with the best reputation that may be difficult to install, or do you go with the brand that may be slightly cheaper and easier to install?

I guess it's long term vs. short term solutions?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nope.  You  go with the brand that has a dealer/distributer closest to you and you're comfortable with.  Parts that wear out are scapers and belts, does the dealer stock these?

Installation cost and pain are long forgotten a week afterwards.  Being stuck with a p.o.s. that breaks down multiple times a year and takes and the effort of a Saint to get parts for/ repaired, will nag you every day.


----------



## stephsugar (Mar 29, 2010)

So I just talked to the Rondo Rep, and he says the phase converter is actually a separate unit/motor thingy. Does anybody have any specs on this? The rep says they run $750/ea, but he says I could probably find one much cheaper, which would make the Rondo come in under budget. I've seen them for $150, but don't know about compatibility, etc.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Your Rondo rep is not far off. Do not go cheap on the phase converter or you will be rolling heavy loads with your pin, over engineer the HP of the motor and make sure you check with the building code department. Not all brands are allowed.  Ebay has several digital models, auto start with all the nice features. If you get an older AMCE 88 it's 1 phase.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

We use a Doyon, nothing but good things to say about that, it will fit into yor footprint as well.


----------



## melissabakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi. Does anyone know where I can get a good used table-top fondant sheeter for a good price? Thank you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

